# I doncs!



## ampurdan

Hola a tothom!

Estava intentant pensar com es pot dir "I doncs!" en francès, però la veritat és que ni tan sols sé com dir-ho en castellà. Així que si a algú se li acut la forma castellana, francesa o anglesa (ja posats, també s'accepten propostes en italià i alemany), em faria un favor.

Em refereixo a "I doncs!" en frases com: "I doncs! Què t'esperaves?".

Per a qui no conegui bé com funciona aquesta expressió, aquí va una mica de context inventat:

- Li vaig enviar unes flors i m'ha trucat més estranyada que contenta...
- I doncs! Què t'esperaves? Després de dos anys sense haver fet cap esforç per acostar-t'hi!

Un altre context:

- Oi que no t'agradaria que a tu et fessin mal? I doncs!
(aquí s'espera que l'interlocutor tregui la conclusió lògica d'allò que s'ha dit, sense explicitar-ho).

Se m'acut "¡pues claro!" i "entonces" en castellà, però cap de les dues no acaba de tenir el mateix significat, al meu parer.

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Tige

"Vaya!" "¡Pues vaya!"... crec que són pareguts...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

En el segon exemple, Ampurdan, en anglès hi posaria un "So", en italià un "Allora" i... Ara com ara, no se m'acut res més! Tornaré a pensar-hi, però


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I estic pensant que en el primer exemple, en castellà, un simple "pues" també hi quedaria bé (estil "Bilbao").

Idò, al·lot, si me vénen més coses en es cap, t'ho dic!


----------



## catalana

En francès jo ho traduiria com "Et alors!"


----------



## ampurdan

Moltes gràcies per les propostes. No us vull enganyar però, no m'acaben de fer el pes... Em penso que algun cop he vist escrit "¡Pues qué?", però em sembla una forma una mica encarcarada.

Catalana, és que em penso que "et alors!" vol dir més aviat "I què?" en el sentit de "I què hi tens en contra?" o "Què vols dir amb això?", no?


----------



## louhevly

ampurdan said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Em refereixo a "I doncs!" en frases com: "I doncs! Què t'esperaves?".
> 
> Per a qui no conegui bé com funciona aquesta expressió, aquí va una mica de context inventat:
> 
> - Li vaig enviar unes flors i m'ha trucat més estranyada que contenta...
> - I doncs! Què t'esperaves? Després de dos anys sense haver fet cap esforç per acostar-t'hi!
> 
> Un altre context:
> 
> - Oi que no t'agradaria que a tu et fessin mal? I doncs!
> (aquí s'espera que l'interlocutor tregui la conclusió lògica d'allò que s'ha dit, sense explicitar-ho).



Hi Ampurdan:

In your first example I'd say "Well, of course!" and in the second "Well then!".  The tone of voice has a lot to do with it.

Lou


----------



## Tomby

ampurdan said:


> Moltes gràcies per les propostes. No us vull enganyar però, no m'acaben de fer el pes... Em penso que algun cop he vist escrit "¡Pues qué?", però em sembla una forma una mica encarcarada...//...


Jo crec que aquesta conjunció il·lativa “doncs”, en castellà “_pues_”, segons les frases que has escrit, crec que tenen un valor d'interjecció impròpia, és a dir, són aquelles paraules que sense ser interjeccions pròpiament dites les utilitzem com a tals. En castellà podria dir-te, per exemple: ¡_anda_!, ¡_bravo_!, ¡_bien_!, ¡_fuera_!, ¡_mira_!, etc., etc.
Si jo et dic: “Mira, l'Espanyol s'ha plantat a la final de la Copa de la UEFA! Qui ho anava a dir!”. Aquest “mira” per mi és “una interjecció impròpia” perquè tu no estàs mirant res. Estem conversant. Això em recorda a um programa que feia La “Trinca” o dos dels seus integrants a la TV3 titulat “_Guaita que fan ara!”_ quan "guaita" significa en castellà “_guardia_” o “_centinela_”. També és possible que es tracti de l'imperatiu de l'antic verb català “guaitar”.
Resumint, que la frase “*I doncs! Què t'esperaves?*” jo la traduiria al castellà com “*¡Ah si! ¿Qué te esperabas?*”. 
L'altra, “*Oi que no t'agradaria que a tu et fessin mal? I doncs!*” jo la traduiria al castellà com “*¿Verdad que no te gustaría que a ti te hicieran daño? ¡Faltaría más!*”.
No sempre hi ha una traducció literal.
No sé si ara estàs més convençut.
Salutacions! 

(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: La discussió sobre “guaita/goita” i “vem/vau” ha estat separada cap aquest fil. Per favor, intentem mantenir-nos en l’àmbit temàtic del missatge inicial del fil. Si no, es dificulta la consulta. Moltes gràcies)


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

A Menorca es diu moltíssim "Ido!", que jo sempre he pensat que era justament "I doncs!". Però potser és una altra cosa, algú ho sap? Tampoc puc assegurar que s'escrigui així, ehem... algú en sap cosa? Em sembla que a Mallorca i Eivissa no es fa servir.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> A Menorca es diu moltíssim "Ido!", que jo sempre he pensat que era justament "I doncs!". Però potser és una altra cosa, algú ho sap? Tampoc puc assegurar que s'escrigui així, ehem... algú en sap cosa? Em sembla que a Mallorca i Eivissa no es fa servir.
> 
> Salut!


 
Chics, "Idò!" és l'exclamació mallorquina per excel·lència . Si de cas, que ens ho confirmin els amics illencs, però, vaja, jo tota la vida he sentit "Idò" dit pels mallorquins (no et ser dir, però, si també ho diuen els d'Eivissa i Formentera )

Idò, al·lota, te transcric es que diu "sa Bibli":

*IDÒ *_conj. _
Doncs (mall., men.); cast. _pues. _Idò ja pots trompitxar, Alcover Rond. ii, 277. Idò, ja ho veus: no és vingut, Ruiz Poes. 6.
    Fon.: iðɔ̞́ (bal.).
    Etim.: compost de _i do(ncs)._


----------



## Sancho Panza

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Chics, "Idò!" és l'exclamació mallorquina per excel·lència . Si de cas, que ens ho confirmin els amics illencs, però, vaja, jo tota la vida he sentit "Idò" dit pels mallorquins (no et ser dir, però, si també ho diuen els d'Eivissa i Formentera )
> 
> Idò, al·lota, te transcric es que diu "sa Bibli":
> 
> *IDÒ *_conj. _
> Doncs (mall., men.); cast. _pues. _Idò ja pots trompitxar, Alcover Rond. ii, 277. Idò, ja ho veus: no és vingut, Ruiz Poes. 6.
> Fon.: iðɔ̞́ (bal.).
> Etim.: compost de _i do(ncs)._


 
Nuse, no tinc grans coneixements de Ses Illes, però la meva amiga de Menorca nomès fa que dir Idò! (si veu això em matarà, però és del tot cert  ). Serà comú a totes ses illes?


----------



## Bolic

chics said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> A Menorca es diu moltíssim "Ido!", que jo sempre he pensat que era justament "I doncs!". Però potser és una altra cosa, algú ho sap? Tampoc puc assegurar que s'escrigui així, ehem... algú en sap cosa? Em sembla que a Mallorca i Eivissa no es fa servir.
> 
> Salut!


 
Tant és així, que de vegades ho he vist escrit " i dò " – en dues paraules!
I heu de saber que, per l'illa, espesses vegades se sent dir " idòi ", ja que quan se comença diguent 'idò' se continua la frase diguent 'i què et pensaves?' o coses per l'estil, de manera que les dues conjuncions copulatives engrunen el "dò" de front i de cul. 
I per cert, que no és una mera "traducció" del 'doncs', sinó que el feim sonar rabent quan volem afirmar una premissa que ningú no gosarà posar en dubte.
Vos puc assegurar que cada idioma té una expressió particular intraduïble. Els russos tenen el "nu", els anglesos el "so", els francesos l' "oh la la!", els 'forasters' l' "anda ya", els àrabs el "wàl·lah". I els balears – idò!
Idò!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I quin tros de paraula, Bolic! A mi se'm cau la bava cada vegada que us la sento pronunciar! 

I a Eivissa i a Formentera, que la diuen?

Besadetes des des Principat a sa Roqueta


----------



## Bolic

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I quin tros de paraula, Bolic! A mi se'm cau la bava cada vegada que us la sento pronunciar!
> 
> I a Eivissa i a Formentera, que la diuen?
> 
> Besadetes des des Principat a sa Roqueta


 

No ho sé, estimadeta, com ho fan per ses Pitiüses. Però si no vaig massa errat, per allà també ho saben dir.

Sa veritat és que hi ha tantíssims de turistes pes voltant des Vedrà, que ja és mal de saber quin idioma s'hi xerra. No que per sa meua Roqueta, sobretot per Calvià i ses cales, no se sentin llengües nòrdiques… 

I més aquests darrers anys, amb s'immigració africana, ja no se sap si som del sud d'Europa o del nord d'Àfrica. 

Com vos hi campau pel Principat?

Besadetes baleàriques,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bolic said:


> No ho sé, estimadeta, com ho fan per ses Pitiüses. Però si no vaig massa errat, per allà també ho saben dir.


 
Bé, això de "saber-ho dir", també ho sabem dir nosaltres els principatins, si cal!

Volia afegir que, tant a Mallorca com a Menorca, de vegades he escoltat gent que xerra en castellà però que igualment fa servir l'*idò*:

"*Idò*, se está muy bien en la playa pero tengo que irme porque ya es tarde"...


----------



## chics

Sí, Bolic ho ha explicat molt bé, de vegades pot significar _i tant! deu n'hi do! I ara!_ i moltes altres coses. També és una muletilla per començar qualsevol frase... Com que no té traducció, però tothom l'enten, es fa servir en general sempre també parlant en castellà.


----------

